# What was your favourite toy as a child?



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey guys,

After chatting about old toys and cartoons in a mac thread i thought we could all post here!  I'd love to know what your favourite toys were as a child?

I personally loved Barbie! I had so many dolls, houses, jeeps and other accesories for her! Plus i remember being obsessed with my mum's boom box thing and playing cassettes on it for Barbie to have a concert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tragically the music i liked to play was a uk band called wet wet wet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 try typing that into google! hee hee!

I also loved wrestling (yup girly girl by day and bloke by night!) so i had a wwf ring and various wrestling figures - my favourite being razor ramone and sean micheals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And of course like every young girl i had an insane amount of soft toys! usually of the disney variety which i still have today!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 3, 2010)

My favorites were:  that Chrissy doll (she had red hair) and you could pull her hair to make it long and press something to make it short again.  And she was a pretty big doll from what I remember.  I had two of them - the second one I got when I used the first one out!  I also loved my make-up head doll (what a surprise!) and I loved my Malibu barbie (w/ the tan lines).  My Mom told me I lost my first one at school and made such a fuss she had to buy me another one.  

I wish I had kept it all.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry, but the Easy Bake oven just popped into my head too!


----------



## cazgh (Aug 3, 2010)

so many toys! I loved My Little Pony, Barbie, Tiny Tears, played with Sindy, buckaroo, kerplunk, little hand held nintendo games started to appear when i was a kid (first ever glimpse of Donkey Kong), garbage pail kids, cabbage patch dolls - my favourite tho was my teddy and I moved house 3 weeks ago and had to clear out the loft and found him again and he is my pride and joy still - how sad am I??


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 3, 2010)

AW! Teddy is so cute!


----------



## beautywithbre (Aug 3, 2010)

Barbies and the Polly Fashion (I think thats what they were called) dolls with the rubber clothes.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 3, 2010)

Barbie. All kinds! I was a Barbie Fanatic!! I was a total loner as a kid. I was so shy i would sit on the curb and watch kids play, and when they would talk to me i'd run away. Thats how hard it was for me to make friends. So i would play with my barbies or Paper Dolls! 

When i was a bit older i got a little teddy bear named Pookie. I loved him and made a house for him, and brought him everywhere. I still have him. He was a mailman and i even made him a sack to  carry his mail. And he even had a pookie bear song and dance


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 3, 2010)

Barbie was my favorite!! Me and my twin sister were so obsessed with Barbie and how much we wanted our parents to buy more Barbie dolls, clothes, and all that stuff. Those were the awesome days!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 3, 2010)

Barbie, easy bake oven, and Ernie doll from Sesame street.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 4, 2010)

barbies were my favvv, i had a little village set up in our storage room. Also my little pony toys and the tiny polly pocket toys. aww memories.


----------



## sinergy (Aug 4, 2010)

i had tons of barbies..but im sure someone mightve picked up i was a huge JEM and the Holigrams fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also, if you havent noticed yet..my sign on name is 'sinergy' which i use most places online, lol but its for the character Synergy, Jerricha's holygraphic computer. http://elcultodejem.iespana.es/archi.../O-SYNERGY.jpg



I was also a big She Ra fan and had tons of those dolls too. I still have some, but lost most of them since we moved around alot as kids. =(


----------



## x0besoz (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_I also loved wrestling (yup girly girl by day and bloke by night!) so i had a wwf ring and various wrestling figures - my favourite being razor ramone and sean micheals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I had one too!  LMAO this just brought so many memories back!  My late grandmother was SO SO SO SO into wrestling!  Can you imagine a little spanish lady who didn't understand what they were saying loving wrestling lol! I remember wanting a wrestling ring so bad and my mom not wanting to buy it for me but one day we were shopping in NYC and some one was selling one on the street brand new with like 20 wrestling action figures! It was destined to be mine. I have to ask my mom what happened to it.

But i did play with barbies.  I love cutting their hair LOL


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x0besoz* 

 
_I had one too!  LMAO this just brought so many memories back!  My late grandmother was SO SO SO SO into wrestling!  Can you imagine a little spanish lady who didn't understand what they were saying loving wrestling lol! I remember wanting a wrestling ring so bad and my mom not wanting to buy it for me but one day we were shopping in NYC and some one was selling one on the street brand new with like 20 wrestling action figures! It was destined to be mine. I have to ask my mom what happened to it.

But i did play with barbies.  I love cutting their hair LOL_

 
yeah!! we're so cool for having wrestlers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 4, 2010)

For sure#1 is Barbie and almost all dolls.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 4, 2010)

I had every rainbow brite character and the horse! oh i wish i still had them!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Barbie. All kinds! I was a Barbie Fanatic!! I was a total loner as a kid. I was so shy i would sit on the curb and watch kids play, and when they would talk to me i'd run away. Thats how hard it was for me to make friends. So i would play with my barbies or Paper Dolls! 

When i was a bit older i got a little teddy bear named Pookie. I loved him and made a house for him, and brought him everywhere. I still have him. He was a mailman and i even made him a sack to carry his mail. And he even had a pookie bear song and dance_

 

AW! What a cute story - I was shy too, but boy, you were *really* shy!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 4, 2010)

i loved my little pony the most, and then my barbies. i liked the way barbie could be whoever you wanted her to be, doctor, gymnast, vet, teacher etc.


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_I also loved wrestling (yup girly girl by day and bloke by night!) so i had a wwf ring and various wrestling figures - my favourite being razor ramone and sean micheals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh man, I was the same! I have my brothers to blame for that though! I liked all the ones people loved to hate - Kurt Angle & Edge and Christian! haha. Aw, brings back memories!

I also loved Beanie Babies. I got pretty obsessive about those back in the day!


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 4, 2010)

i grew up in asia, so my favorite childhood toys are Astro boy and Doraemon. i kept asking my parents if i could have a robot cat with a "a fourth-dimensional pocket" like Doraemon


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 4, 2010)

I really loved anything Sesame Street (as a young child).

I lovveeed Teenaged Mutant Ninja Turtles and had several turtle toys. I remember buying TMNT underwear as a kid but they didn't make them for girls so I had to wear boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved my boy tmnt undies!

Loved games. Guess Who. Candy Land. I used to play this one game a lot with this guy whose arm would stretch upwards as he held a tray of food and you had to stack the food without knocking the whole thing over. And there was another game with a crocodile where you took his teeth out. Loved both of those.

Play-doh.

I want to say I loved playing with my easy bake oven but I think I made two things with it and called it quits--this was the earliest sign that I would grow up hating to cook


----------



## beautywithbre (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_ I want to say I loved playing with my easy bake oven but I think I made two things with it and called it quits--this was the earliest sign that I would grow up hating to cook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I loved my Easy Bake Oven!  My parents would never let me play with it though because I always made a huge mess haha.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i loved my little pony the most, and then my barbies. i liked the way barbie could be whoever you wanted her to be, doctor, gymnast, vet, teacher etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww yeah! i had lots of my little pony's! gusty was my fave! a white unicorn with green hair and a leaf pattern on the rump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coppertone* 

 
_Oh man, I was the same! I have my brothers to blame for that though! I liked all the ones people loved to hate - Kurt Angle & Edge and Christian! haha. Aw, brings back memories!

I also loved Beanie Babies. I got pretty obsessive about those back in the day!_

 
lol! i used to have a crush on Edge! when i see him now though i cringe! and back when i was young it was proper 80's wrestlers like Hulk Hogan and Randy Savage... the 90's were the best for wrestling though!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2010)

Barbie, Barbie Dream House & Ken <----
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Colorforms!

Thumbelina Ballerina doll that spun around when you pushed down on a button on a pink crown on the top of her head. 

Trolls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they have a whole new meaning these days


----------



## Senoj (Aug 4, 2010)

My kitchen set. Every day I would get up and play with it. I had the toy food, child's table and the toy dinnerware set. I loved that thing! It was made out of cardboard and very sturdy. All the ones today are made out of plastic and I've been searching high and low for a better kitchen set and can't find one!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Barbie was my favorite!! Me and my twin sister were so obsessed with Barbie and how much we wanted our parents to buy more Barbie dolls, clothes, and all that stuff. Those were the awesome days!_

 
I was in love with Barbie's (maybe it was Skippers) grey poodle dog. It even had a small bowl of dog food, bone, leash & doggie vest/harness


----------



## Bjarka (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_My favorites were: that Chrissy doll (she had red hair) and you could pull her hair to make it long and press something to make it short again. And she was a pretty big doll from what I remember._

 
OMG I remember having one of those dolls to.. made a lot of noise, my mum used to tell us to stop it after half an hour lol.

My little pony, Barbie (I did cut the hair of one), toy cars, soft toys (I too still have my old fav teddy bear I got when I was 2), make up head, scented dolls (can't remember their name), I loved drawing, a doll I named Helga

my koala bear back pack, yellow umbrella, and a big blanket (also yellow) plus a souvenir cane. I pretend to be traveling and camp out around the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also like games like: yatzy, ludo, kalaha, mikado, the ant hive, a card game called casino, fishing game, snail race, 

and I really adored playing dress up.


----------



## sinergy (Aug 5, 2010)

I had a ton of My little Ponies with the Pony mansion or whatever it was, lol they had blow up furniture and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also had Rainbow Bright dolls, I remember when my daughter was young they brought them back for a bit and so I bought her Rainbow Bright, she took one look at that doll and threw it haha. 


also, one of the first reasons I gravitated towards the Specktra website, was cause it reminded me of one of my fave dolls...

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3071/...83bb9ca6a0.jpg


http://www.thedollpage.com/photopost...555/Lot_15.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2643/...4bc8ab0702.jpg



the Spectra Dolls! they were called Shimmeron? i loved their colored hair. lol. I was pulling up pics to post of these dolls and my 7 yr old is next to me saying, 'woah. that is one creepy doll mom.' hahaha


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 6, 2010)

ok those dolls are crazy!!! cool but crazy!


----------



## tamarindi (Aug 13, 2010)

My favorites were plush toys and Barbies obviously but the most precious to me was a Snoopy plush doll I got when I was 2 months old, I took it everywhere, I think I still have it somewhere...


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tamarindi* 

 
_My favorites were plush toys and Barbies obviously but the most precious to me was a Snoopy plush doll I got when I was 2 months old, I took it everywhere, I think I still have it somewhere..._

 
awww! snoopy rocked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i remember having a freaky lisa simpson plush toy when i was about 8-10... my grandparents got it for me because i liked the simpsons but this plush was just weird looking! it was flat and floppy!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 14, 2010)

Barbie and the Rockers and Nintendo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dby9y...eature=related


----------



## tamarindi (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awww! snoopy rocked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i remember having a freaky lisa simpson plush toy when i was about 8-10... my grandparents got it for me because i liked the simpsons but this plush was just weird looking! it was flat and floppy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah Snoopy was and still is amazing I still love to see snoopy cartoons, maybe MAC should do a Snoopy collection! I would buy all of it!

Once when I was little I forgot my Snoopy at my grandma's place and my father had to drive an hour an a half in every direction back to her place to get it back to me or I wouldn't be able to fall asleep... (I think I was about 2)


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_YouTube - 1980s Barbie and the Rockers Commercial_

 
I'm so distracted by those little girls' hair styles and accessories, haha.


----------



## paintitpink (Aug 14, 2010)

Fashion Plates!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paintitpink* 

 
_Fashion Plates!!_

 

Yay you reminded me of something I had totally forgotten about! Which I really enjoyed. 

I loved Barbie... which led to an easy love for Polly Pocket because then I could carry a little house full of actors with me. 

Completely aesthetically, I loved how pretty My Little Ponies were and then I started collecting trolls for their jeweled belly buttons. 

Good old puzzles too... up til college I was always working on a jigsaw puzzle on my dresser while I got ready for school in the mornings.


----------



## Nicala (Aug 15, 2010)

My favorite toy... destroying Barbies! Does that count? haha


----------



## moonlit (Aug 15, 2010)

I always wanted a barbie but my mum wouldnt buy me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was expensive I guess. 

however what I wanted most was my little pony. 

oh and I used to play with a BIG brown teddy bear.. it had a baby teddy bear too.. so cute


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 15, 2010)

I loved Barbie - I never got a Barbie Dream House (I remember a school mate of mine had one and I was enraptured with it) - so I built my own.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  It was more like "Barbie's Ghetto Apartment" then a dream house but what can I say?  I worked with what I had - I remember the stairs were made of the inserts from toilet paper rolls.  I'm serious.

Speaking of Barbie, most of mine became mangled because I always wanted to "improve" them - by cutting and styling their hair.  I also loved those Barbie "heads" that you could apply makeup to and do their hair.  I guess I knew from a very young age that I loved all things beauty.

I also loved Garfield - the comic strips and books.  I had a stuffed plush Garfield that I loved.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Yay you reminded me of something I had totally forgotten about! Which I really enjoyed. 

I loved Barbie... which led to an easy love for Polly Pocket because then I could carry a little house full of actors with me. 

Completely aesthetically, I loved how pretty My Little Ponies were and then *I started collecting trolls for their jeweled belly buttons. *

Good old puzzles too... up til college I was always working on a jigsaw puzzle on my dresser while I got ready for school in the mornings._

 
yes i loved trolls too! and had the ones with the jewls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I loved Barbie - I never got a Barbie Dream House (I remember a school mate of mine had one and I was enraptured with it) - so I built my own.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  It was more like "Barbie's Ghetto Apartment" then a dream house but what can I say?  I worked with what I had - I remember the stairs were made of the inserts from toilet paper rolls.  I'm serious.

Speaking of Barbie, most of mine became mangled because I always wanted to "improve" them - by cutting and styling their hair.  I also loved those Barbie "heads" that you could apply makeup to and do their hair.  I guess I knew from a very young age that I loved all things beauty.

I also loved Garfield - the comic strips and books.  I had a stuffed plush Garfield that I loved._

 
yup i had the barbie head that you could style up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i still didn't cut the hair on it though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'd go crazy putting make up on her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Garfield is something me and a work mate love even today! love it! i used to have a little plushy garfield many years ago but no idea where it went. my work mate still has his though!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2010)

I loved Barbie.

And cars.

But Barbie more!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 16, 2010)

Mine was also Barbie. I didn't cut their hair but I did make clothes for them. At the beining my mom would help me but then I learned and got creative with sewing. I always loved fashion, haha!

I also was a big fan of stuffed animals of all kind. My faves were my stuffed orange dog with red eyes (lol) and my beige teddy bear with one eye


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 16, 2010)

Omigod I love this thread! I remember when I was little I had one of those little red fred flinstone-ish cars with the yellow top. I would cruise in that bad boy! In fact now that I think about it... I think I got my first speeding ticket in that car!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 17, 2010)

My favorites were probably my Rainbow Brite dolls, and my Barbie travel agency and soda shop. Those were the days


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 17, 2010)

^Ahhh I had a Rainbow Bright doll too!! And a Strawberry Shortcake big wheel bike. Anyone remember those? It was pink and smelled like Strawberries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just remembered my most favorite favorite out of all of my toys.. My rollerskates! I had those metal ones you attached to your shoes and I would even go up and down the stairs on them. I was like Tuti from Facts of Life.


----------



## iadoremac (Aug 17, 2010)

anything barbie


----------



## revinn (Aug 21, 2010)

Sticks and mud? Hahah, my neighbourhood friends (I was the only girl) and I loved to play outside with anything in the woods.

I was never into dolls or Barbies, although I did have a Skydancer that I liked. I liked stuffed animals, Beanie Babies, Pokemon Cards, my Gameboy and NES, Beasties action figures.. 

On another note, I HATED Furbies, and refused to own one. My neighbour had one, and I swear it talked when we took out its batteries one day. Creepy thing.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_Sticks and mud? Hahah, my neighbourhood friends (I was the only girl) and I loved to play outside with anything in the woods.

I was never into dolls or Barbies, although I did have a Skydancer that I liked. I liked stuffed animals, Beanie Babies, Pokemon Cards, my Gameboy and NES, Beasties action figures.. 

On another note, I HATED Furbies, and refused to own one. My neighbour had one, and I swear it talked when we took out its batteries one day. Creepy thing._

 
oh man! i went crazy for a furby! i think woolworths even had a waiting list for them! but both me and my brother got one and drove my mum mental with them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 did anybody get a tamagotchi pet thing too? they were really odd!


----------



## moonlit (Aug 22, 2010)

I used to get up at 4am to watch Garfield on tv when I was small!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I loved Barbie - I never got a Barbie Dream House (I remember a school mate of mine had one and I was enraptured with it) - so I built my own.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  It was more like "Barbie's Ghetto Apartment" then a dream house but what can I say?  I worked with what I had - I remember the stairs were made of the inserts from toilet paper rolls.  I'm serious.

Speaking of Barbie, most of mine became mangled because I always wanted to "improve" them - by cutting and styling their hair.  I also loved those Barbie "heads" that you could apply makeup to and do their hair.  I guess I knew from a very young age that I loved all things beauty.

I also loved Garfield - the comic strips and books.  I had a stuffed plush Garfield that I loved._


----------



## Susanne (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_*I had a ton of My little Ponies with the Pony mansion or whatever it was*, lol they had blow up furniture and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also had Rainbow Bright dolls, I remember when my daughter was young they brought them back for a bit and so I bought her Rainbow Bright, she took one look at that doll and threw it haha. 
_

 
Oh, I had them, too!! And I remember I got a new one by my father as the German wall fell in Berlin in 1989.....He said I had a wish for free and I wanted such a pony


----------



## Susanne (Aug 22, 2010)

^^^^ What would I wish today??


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^^ What would I wish today?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the entire mac perm line???


----------

